# sane-find-scanner does, scanimage doesn't find scanner

## bpaddock

When I last used my Epson 4490 Photo Scanner in July

it worked just fine with the same hardware I'm using now.

Today I went to use the scanner it can not be found.

I've tried the various suggestions and tips I've found on

the forms and wiki, and still nothing.  I've regressed

to running as root so I know it is not a permission problem.

Anyone know why sane-find-scanner finds the scanner but scanimage does

not?

```

# sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0119 [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:001:004

# SANE_DEBUG_DLL=128 scanimage -L

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of dll to 128.

[dll] sane_init: SANE dll backend version 1.0.12 from sane-backends 1.0.18

[dll] sane_init: reading dll.conf

[dll] add_backend: adding backend `epkowa'

[dll] add_backend: adding backend `epson'

[dll] add_backend: adding backend `snapscan'

[dll] sane_get_devices

[dll] load: searching backend `snapscan' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-snapscan.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-snapscan.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `snapscan'

[dll] init: backend `snapscan' is version 1.4.53

[dll] load: searching backend `epson' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-epson.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-epson.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `epson'

[dll] init: backend `epson' is version 1.0.246

[dll] load: searching backend `epkowa' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `epkowa'

[dll] init: backend `epkowa' is version 1.0.208

[dll] sane_get_devices: found 0 devices

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

[dll] sane_exit: exiting

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend `snapscan's exit function

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend `epson's exit function

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend `epkowa's exit function

[dll] sane_exit: finished

```

----------

## frostschutz

are you in the scanner group?

----------

## bpaddock

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> are you in the scanner group?

 

Yes:

```

# groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video scanner vboxusers

# scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

----------

## bpaddock

 *bpaddock wrote:*   

> When I last used my Epson 4490 Photo Scanner...

 

```

# strace -f -o log scanimage -L  

```

Shows:

```

15457 open("/etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf", O_RDONLY) = 3

15457 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2732, ...}) = 0

15457 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x2ba70e662000

15457 read(3, "# epkowa.conf -- sample configur"..., 4096) = 2732

15457 open("/dev/bus/usb/001/004", O_RDWR) = 4

15457 ioctl(4, USBDEVFS_SETCONFIGURATION, 0x7fff9d2da894) = 0

15457 ioctl(4, USBDEVFS_CLAIMINTERFACE, 0x7fff9d2da88c) = 0

15457 open("/usr/lib64/iscan/libesint54.la", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

15457 open("/lib64/libesint54.la", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)...

```

libesint54.so is contained in:

```

iscan-plugin-gt-x750-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

```

What is the Gentoo Way to install a rpm?

iscan should have a dependency to these?:

```

iscan-plugin-gt-7200-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-7300-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-9400-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-f500-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-f520-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-f600-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-f670-2.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-f700-2.0.0-0.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-s600-2.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

iscan-plugin-gt-x750-1.0.0-1.c2.i386.rpm

```

to get the other libesint###.so parts.

Right now the iscan ebuild only lists

```

   usr/lib/iscan/libesint41.so.2.0.0

   usr/lib/iscan/libesint52.so.2.0.0

```

Are these ~x86 only packages, that won't work

on ~amd64, as the ebuild mentions?

What I don't understand is this scanner did work

on this computer in the past??

----------

## corrosif

I had a similar problem, and reemerging iscan (with ~x86) solved that.

----------

## bpaddock

 *corrosif wrote:*   

> I had a similar problem, and reemerging iscan (with ~x86) solved that.

 

In package.keywords I put:

# Scanner:

media-gfx/iscan ~x86

emerged iscan again, which again says this:

# * The iscan application needs CSS x86-only libs and

# * thus can't be built currently. You can still use

# * 'xscanimage', 'xsane' or 'kooka' with sane-epkowa

# * backend. But some low-end scanners are also not

# * supported, because they need these x86 libs, too.

Can you tell me what versions of libusb, udev, iscan, sane, and xsane that you have that are working?

My scanner stopped working when I did a emerge -uDN world, before that it was working just fine

on this X2 system, which I find extremely frustrating.

----------

## corrosif

I have the following:

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-114  USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/iscan-2.8.0  USE="X gimp unicode" LINGUAS="fr -de -es -it -ja -ko -nl -pt -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/xsane-0.994  USE="gimp jpeg nls png tiff -lcms" 3,226 kB 

```

Hope it helps...

----------

## bpaddock

 *corrosif wrote:*   

> I have the following:
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1  USE="doc -debug" 0 kB 
> 
> ...

 

Have the same here, what do you have for the sane-backends?:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r4

```

iscan 2.8.0 ebuild says this:

# -> sane-epkowa should be usable on every arch

What is in your /etc/sane.d/dll.conf file, and what model of scanner are you using?

From what was said earlier in the thread, I wonder if I had a 32-bit library that

was removed when I did the emerge -uDN world, but I don't know what it was.

----------

## corrosif

My scanner is Epson Perfection 4490 Photo.

I also have sane-backend v1.0.18-r4.

My /etc/sane.d/dll.conf has the following content:

```
# enable the next line if you want to allow access through the network:

net

abaton

agfafocus

apple

avision

artec

artec_eplus48u

as6e

bh

canon

canon630u

#canon_pp

coolscan

coolscan2

#dc25

#dc210

#dc240

dell1600n_net

dmc

epson

fujitsu

#gphoto2

genesys

gt68xx

hp

hpsj5s

hp3500

hp4200

hp5400

ibm

leo

lexmark

ma1509

matsushita

microtek

microtek2

mustek

#mustek_pp

mustek_usb

mustek_usb2

nec

niash

pie

pint

pixma

plustek

#plustek_pp

#pnm

qcam

ricoh

s9036

sceptre

sharp

sm3600

sm3840

snapscan

sp15c

#st400

#stv680

tamarack

teco1

teco2

teco3

#test

u12

umax

#umax_pp

umax1220u

v4l

#

# The following backends are not included in the sane-backends distribution

# If you want to use them, download them from their webpages and read their

# documentation 

#

# HP OfficeJet backend homepage: http://hpoj.sf.net/

# Uncomment the following line if hpoj is installed:

#hpoj

epkowa

```

----------

